# Connect to printer on another network?



## GREG3f (Nov 23, 2006)

Here is the situation...

I have 2 separate networks. 

Network 1 is 5 computers connected to a DHCP router for OFFICE use only. They all share an accounting program that requires the network. This network needs to be secure and isolated from the internet and potential virus/hackers.

Network 2 is 2 PCs and a MAC connected to a DHCP router with access to the internet and each others shares etc. Not very secure at this point.

Both networks have a network printer connected to them.

I need to add access to the printer on Network 2 to at least one of the PC's in Network 1.

How can I give 1 user (or more if that is easier) access to that printer without jeopardizing the entire OFFICE network?

I am a relative newbie to networking, so any suggestions welcomed as long as they are clearly explained.


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

Can you give us an idea of the physical relationship between the computers, the printers, the routers, the switches, and the internet, also, how they're physically connected? Is this printer one that's connected to a computer or is it a network printer?

Joe


----------



## GREG3f (Nov 23, 2006)

Network 1 (192.168.2.*) OFFICE is 2 computers on the second floor with the DHCP Router and a network printer (IP Address), 1 Computer on the first floor, and 2 wifi connected laptops using WPA password.

Network 2 (10.0.0.*) (INTERNET Accessible) is all on the first floor in close proximity to the 1 computer from Network 1 that is on the first floor. We also have open wifi on this router. The first floor printer is also a network printer (IP address).

It is the First floor computer from Network 1 that needs to print to the Network 2 printer. But we don't want to give Network 1 access to the internet nor do we want a hacker/virus to comprimise Network 1.


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

The two networks are not physically attached to each other at all?

One possibility is to add another network card to the ground computer on network 1 and add a wireless print server to the ground printer on network 2 and have the ground computer print directly to the printer. Actually, if they're close enough you could probably just connect directly using a USB cable or a parallel cable.

Otherwise, you're going to have to connect the two networks somehow. If the solution above doesn't fix your problem let me know and I'll try crunching out something else. 

Joe


----------



## GREG3f (Nov 23, 2006)

I understand that they will have to physically be connected, but there must be a way to only allow access to the printer on Network 2 and ensure that access to the PC on Network 1 is not possible. Perhaps some kind of firewall on the PC that with a second NIC card that only allows network traffic to the printer? It would have to be password protected to prevent an employee from disabling it to gain internet access.

Or can the printer be placed in it's own network that either network could access it, but not each other?


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

GREG3f said:


> Perhaps some kind of firewall on the PC that with a second NIC card that only allows network traffic to the printer? It would have to be password protected to prevent an employee from disabling it to gain internet access.


That was my first suggestion. If you put a wireless card in the ground computer on network 1 then you can purchase a wireless webserver that you can attach directly to the printer on the Parallel port if it has one. Here's a link to the one for the parallel port wireless print server --> http:http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2203984&CatId=371
and here's the one for the wireless USB print server --> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2073458&CatId=371
Note that the prices are in Canadian dollars.
The description you have above is one way of setting up a router.



> Or can the printer be placed in it's own network that either network could access it, but not each other?


This one can be done too but it would require a little more work. If you place a router on each network with the firewalls facing out to either a switch or another router that then goes to the printer you could put all three of them on different subnets and isolate them big time.

Joe


----------

